# Screen resolution error



## Emniz (Aug 13, 2022)

Cannot change screen resolution. Only 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768 are available. Vidcontrol returns an empty list of available permissions. I rebuilt the kernel with parameters, installed drivers, set the resolution separately, the result was unsuccessful.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 13, 2022)

Did you add your user to the _video_ group?

Please post the contents of /etc/rc.conf


----------



## Emniz (Aug 13, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Did you add your user to the _video_ group?
> 
> Please post the contents of /etc/rc.conf




No, didn't do that.

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="freebsd"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
samba_server_enable="NO"
vesa_load="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 13, 2022)

Run `pw groupmod video -m <your username>` as root.

See








						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					docs.freebsd.org
				




Don't forget to relog your user for the changes to take effect.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 13, 2022)

Emniz said:


> hald_enable="YES"
> vesa_load="YES"
> nvidia_load="YES"



Remove these. Hald is not used anymore and vesa may prevent your Nvidia driver from loading.

Also, loading the driver should be like this:
`kld_list="nvidia-modeset"`


----------



## Emniz (Aug 13, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Remove these. Hald is not used anymore and vesa may prevent your Nvidia driver from loading.
> 
> Also, loading the driver should be like this:
> `kld_list="nvidia-modeset"`


Executed the command, everything remained the same. But thanks, now I have no problems with the graphical shell)


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 13, 2022)

This is not a command, you need to add that line to your rc.conf.


----------



## Emniz (Aug 13, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> This is not a command, you need to add that line to your rc.conf.


I added. I mean that I added the user to the video group


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2022)

What graphics card does the machine have? Installing and loading the NVidia driver does very little if you don't have an NVidia card.

Remove all these from rc.conf, they're either wrong or just useless.


```
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"

moused_enable="YES"

vesa_load="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```
You'll want to remove `gdm_enable` for now too. Configure and test your graphics driver first using `startx`, once everything is working correctly you can enable GDM again.


----------



## Emniz (Aug 17, 2022)

SirDice said:


> What graphics card does the machine have? Installing and loading the NVidia driver does very little if you don't have an NVidia card.
> 
> Remove all these from rc.conf, they're either wrong or just useless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help))


----------

